# Ponyo $10 off Blu ray coupon...



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For those interested, the coupon appears to have gone live sometime in the last couple of hours and I already printed mine for Tuesday's release!

http://www.ponyocoupon.com

You do have to install coupon printing software... but I've done that many times in the past for these Disney Manufacturer coupons and it's worth it to save $10 on a Disney Blu ray release.


----------

